# The Guess Who It Is Thread



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2019)

OK, here are some hints:
1) He rotates his workboots and has the pairs marked #1 and #2.
2) He wears socks on both feet but wears a stocking on only one.
3) He is an excellent tradesman, a fantastic electrician.
4) Prefers Budweiser in a can.
5) He is the Romex King and master of all NM cable. (he has some on his truck right now)


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 7, 2019)

Apparently has excellent balance also. 
One foot on the ladder?


----------



## ICE (Dec 7, 2019)

There’s room for only one clown shoe on that step.


----------



## classicT (Dec 9, 2019)

Jar, do you have something for pictures of Chris's backside?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 9, 2019)

So that's where he stashed Jars Christmas bonus?

I'll give him a 8.5 on the dismount!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Wonder which sock is CK's?


----------

